# How do people react to your skyline? admire it? jealousy? hate it?



## Ahmed (Oct 13, 2002)

I was just wondering how you guys who have skylines find other people react to your cars. Either when your driving or just parked the car up somewhere. In general i think most people admire nice cars, and are inquisative about modified cars but mean to do no damage, etc.. There will always be the odd idiot who thinks a nice key mark across the door is a feature that only they thought of adding. But in generally what do you guys 'n' gals find is the reaction?

Ak


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I think Skylines (of all types) generally wow most people because they're rare, certainly in the UK. I think they are seen by many to be pretty much the ultimate in "Jap tech" (which of course they are 

As for reactions - in my experience mostly shock, excitement. Haven't had a bad reaction as yet touch wood.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*the reaction you get is one of amazement*

and open mouth awe.
Today I was out and about, pulled into a shell garage near Egham (and near Ferrari), and the GTR got more interest than the 550 that was filling up. Even the guy from Ferrari came over and had a chat. "fookin quick they are!!" was his words. All the way through the high st, people nudge each other, mutter skyline, point...bit of a mare but we all love it.
I think people have MAJOR respect for it and it is also so rare.
I have had people bow at the car, cheer as you go past, point, wave. the Jap guys around my way go mad when they see it..."godzilla"!!
Even guys in garages just feel the urge to come up and ask about it...."is it a monster" "how much brake"
You can tell them 1000BHP and they would believe you!!

As for car parks then leave enough space or put it near a wall so noone can get near it.

Just beware of where you park it and leave it.

NLW


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*Parking*

Like the disabled space in the pub ..EH....


----------



## weston (Jun 30, 2001)

*N15MOW*

look at the road !

:smokin:

PS there is a 1050BHP saxo lookin for U


----------



## James (Dec 3, 2001)

Varies.
Girlfriend used my R34 for 3 weeks after her VR6 was taken as she put air in the tyres! She attracted attention varying from admiring looks to abuse from white van man.
I have an aversion to leaving it anywhere public as the car has been dented by what look like boot marks twice bashed twice by people opening doors in car parks etc
Add to this three attempted burglarys to get the keys and it sums 
up to a fairly stressful ownership.
As the Berkshire constabulary reminded me. Every scummy Ford driver in the world is after that car so try to make it hard for them.
And then you piss of a 360 driver by staying with him on the Staines bypass and its all worth while.


----------



## Ahmed (Oct 13, 2002)

all i can say to that is OUCH! sorry to hear that James


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Well as most people say, most ppl have major respect for the car.

I mean once a coloured geezer goes, yah man, skyline man!!! And then once coming thru the city, we were side by side with another car at a set of traffic lights. The lights were still red, and the person was nudging forward just to see the front end of the car after admiring the rest!!!

But then theres a small minority of ppl like yesterday who try and big up their Mk2 Golf GL rust bucket. 

But 95% off ppl give the car a big thumbs up. It's just so rare and looks so menacing on the road. Its amazing the looks you get on the road from other drivers and most of the time passengers like the one in a Jag XKR on the M25. And kids pointing=Gran Turismo!!

You'll see for yourself!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Oh yeah and theres some ppl with German cars, i.e. Audi, BMW, and all they can come out with is "it's Japanese at the end of the day". I mean you can see where they're going=jealousy


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2002)

Some tw*t put a 12 inch scratch down to the metal in mine last weekend.


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

I find many people stop and stare, as said before I think it is becuase it is so rare in the UK.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

senna said:


> *Some tw*t put a 12 inch scratch down to the metal in mine last weekend.
> 
> *


I hate those sods !! I cannot understand the mentaility of people who do things like that. What possible thrill can people get out of keying someones car ?

Sorry to hear about that Senna  

Daz

PS I get enough attention in the GTI-R, you skyline boys must feel like film stars


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Most of the reactions are good. I can't remember the number of times people have beeped their horns at me at lights and wound down the window to ask questions. Petrol stations are usually good. The spotty oik behind the counter usually comes out with "what size tyres?" followed by "makes my 185s look a bit silly really" 

For a great reaction you have to ask the girls. Booty-licious often get's double takes when she's driving it. Especially when they see how little she is.

The funniest thing? - Came outside to find some guy taking photographs whilst it was parked.


----------



## Spec2 Girl (Oct 16, 2002)

I have both positive and negative reactions to my R33, mainly from guys. Some love it and can't help but stare, but it definitely brings out aggression in lots of others. They all want to race you or cut you off.


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

I get the racing as well and it gets on my wick. I hate racing other people its pointless and I can't afford the fuel


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

Never had any adverse reaction or damage, and I have often parked in Bristol's less salubrious areas... Had a few moments where I've been approached by alsorts of people (and once by a gang), but its generally been to ask what the top end is, how quick it gets to 60, why the brake discs are as big as the wheels, or what MPG it does  

I love the car - seems the reactions of most people, got a cheering driving though the centre of Bristol one night and one guy bowing down at the car


----------



## Spec2 Girl (Oct 16, 2002)

polarbearit said:


> *I love the car - seems the reactions of most people, got a cheering driving though the centre of Bristol one night and one guy bowing down at the car  *


Haha that’s classic! I had a guy hang out of taxi literallly drooling over mine a few weeks ago. I think a lot of people think it’s a GTR.


----------



## gtirpad (Aug 15, 2002)

This is part the reason that I have bought one - I am hoping that people will respect it rather than wanting to race me all the time in their gti's.

My GTiR did attract a lot of unwanted attention which is in part why I sold it (much as it is an awesome tool - not dissing yer motor at all Daz!! )... hopefully I can just blend in now. what with only havin a baby Skyline  

Laters,
Pad


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

gtirpad said:


> *
> My GTiR did attract a lot of unwanted attention which is in part why I sold it (much as it is an awesome tool - not dissing yer motor at all Daz!! )... hopefully I can just blend in now. what with only havin a baby Skyline
> *


No prob's Pad mate  . Although, i don't think you're going to blend in. Most people on the road will just see "Skyline" and instantly all the things they've read in Max Power, etc. will come rushing into their heads ! So i don't think you've chosen a car that will blend in ! It's got the magic word on the back mate.

It is encouraging reading all the positive posts on this thread though. Unfortunately there are always going to be some jealous idiots out there who just want to ruin peoples motors, but it's also very refreshing to read about positive feedback.

Cheers,
Daz


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Best reaction ive seen*

Was at the last French Porn meet when Rupert had to move his 33 to let these 6 kids out all piled into a clio. They asked him how much power it had to which he replied near 700 brake... it went silent and they all had blank looks on thier faces, then the driver of the clio goes 'mines only got 60' then you just heard mutters of 'wow'!

Luke


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

i always stop and stare when my favourite car goes past, if only to try and tell what kinda power it is at from the exhaust note and size. to be honest, there arent many people in my school who know what a Skyline is, and the ones who do know absolutely nothing about it.


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Best reaction ive seen*



Luke Emmott said:


> *"Was at the last French Porn meet..."
> Luke *


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Fair play


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*LMAO*

Your sick!  

Luke


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

I would have paid good money to have seen that


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*What?*

The french porn or the look on the kids faces? 

Luke


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

well both, but the kids faces would have been classic


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, i've just had a thought, if we all go to Jodies food free for all,we could make a night of it and indulge in some French Porn with Luke !
Sound like a plan ?


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*LMAO ha ha*

You don't want to know what porn I bring back from France! You have just reminded me of what came back with me from Le Mans and it wasn't nice! I had completely forgotten about it and you have just made me piss myself laughing about it.

Luke (p.s. if anyone on here knows what it was DO NOT SAY!!!!)


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

ha ha....ok then I wont say what it was....


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: LMAO ha ha*



Luke Emmott said:


> *You don't want to know what porn I bring back from France! You have just reminded me of what came back with me from Le Mans and it wasn't nice! I had completely forgotten about it and you have just made me piss myself laughing about it.
> 
> Luke (p.s. if anyone on here knows what it was DO NOT SAY!!!!) *


Oh, come on, play the game, you're among friends


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Good! Keep schtum*

I am still laughing about it

Luke

Tobes, it's not something I want to admit to owning, especialy as it's still in my possesion as i'd forgotten about it


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

makes me chuckle too......


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

Luke, wot are the chances of you sharing this comic masterpiece ?


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

oooh I feel a bribe coming on.....


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Slim*

See above.

Better stop now as it's gone off topic and I don't want to get told off by the moderators.... and the fact I want to change the subject anyway 

Luke


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

tigger said:


> *oooh I feel a bribe coming on..... *


Good, so wot's it gonna take to sell your mate out ?


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Lisa!*

Schtum! 

Luke


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

he he.....he aint my mate.....


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

tigger said:


> *he he.....he aint my mate..... *


Even better, name your price !!!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

nah, couldnt let any secrets out...he knows too many of mine!!


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

tigger said:


> *nah, couldnt let any secrets out...he knows too many of mine!! *



Fair enuf, conversation for another day !


----------



## GU5I 80Y (Nov 20, 2001)

come on luke 

whats lisa's 

she said you weren't FRIENDS! 
see if you know more, you could tell some and have some left to spare, to bargin with!


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

was joking, we are mates....


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

GU5I 80Y said:


> *come on luke
> 
> whats lisa's
> 
> ...



Now that's more like it, someone with an equally deranged mind as mine. :smokin:


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Luke.......dont you dare!


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Moi?*

You started it!...


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

oi! I said I wouldnt tell any of 'our' secrets!!!


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

tigger said:


> *oi! I said I wouldnt tell any of 'our' secrets!!! *


Oh hello, so its 'our' now is it?


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Tobes!*

Stop stirring you cheeky man!... I know what your up to! 

Luke


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Luke, Lisa,

You guys PM me the appropiate dirt, I'll come up with suitably obscure images and titles to illustrate the debauchery. 

Discretion Guaranteed BTW


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

Luke and Lisa sitting in a tree......


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*LOL*

Luke kicks Lisa out of the tree! he he

Luke (going to stop now as i'm just waiting for us to get told off)


----------



## tigger (Jan 3, 2002)

that was coz I was sawing yer branch off....lol


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

Ok, Ok, Ok, fair enuf, anyway, wot was this thread ? 
Oh, yeah, 

How do people react to your skyline? admire it? jealousy? hate it?

Errrmmmmm, gotta say mostly respect, but had brake fluid chucked all over it about 7 weeks ago, did the paint on every panel bar the passenger door, and it melted every lens, infact on the back the rear lights, indicators and the 'bit that says SKYLINE' looked strangely "Dali-esque"
Only got it back Tuesday ! 

P.S Luke, where in Kent ?


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Sawing 

Never heard it refered to like that before


----------



## Spec2 Girl (Oct 16, 2002)

Tobes said:


> *Errrmmmmm, gotta say mostly respect, but had brake fluid chucked all over it about 7 weeks ago, did the paint on every panel bar the passenger door, and it melted every lens, infact on the back the rear lights, indicators and the 'bit that says SKYLINE' looked strangely "Dali-esque"
> Only got it back Tuesday !
> *


 That really sux. Why do some people do that sort of thing. I will never understand it.


----------



## N111GTR (May 4, 2002)

*love it*

some off the poeple i come across normally know that this is a skyline but has not seen one close up so they get closer and start chatting to me and telling me story off how much they want one.
most people i come across admire it more than want to key it.
there was this one time when i was in my smart car and i parked it near a lotus elise the man washing it , said hello to me for no reason ( maybe he was one off my customer???) so i complimanted on how nice his car was ( wot a mistake) he suddenly started taking to me how nice ,how fast ,how lovelly his car was (yes it is a nice car but fast hahaha!!!!)i was being polite and agreeing to wot he suddenly he started taking that he would love a skyline and there was one down the road from him the funny thing was he was taking about my one ,so i let him know that it was mineand he started to talk more, at the end i was there for about 10 min taking to him and i had to make my excuse and go ,( or i might be still there)


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hmmmmm,

I had a guy at the local school say "I'll race you for pinl slips" I pointed out they were actually green and told him exactly what I thought of his idea (and then left)!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

I dun own a skyline... i only dream of one, but when i see one i only dream. If im driving i wont even bother geeing him up 
A) cause he will think im a dickhead
B) i would get thrashed
i woudlnt think about keying it or harming it (sounds like its a endangered species of penguin or something).
I will always have a look at it weather its in the carpark or on the road.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*Luke n Lisa*

BORING. Move on.


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*LMAO @ Nick*

Yeah yeah!

Luke


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> *For a great reaction you have to ask the girls. Booty-licious often get's double takes when she's driving it. Especially when they see how little she is.*


Hey Im not that small. Yes I do get admiring looks, but its not the car they're looking at...LOL...yeah who am I trying to kid!

Sometimes I get the odd jerk who tries to get in the boot, but I floor it and wave bye bye in the mirror!!!


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

r33 v-spec said:


> *Oh yeah and theres some ppl with German cars, i.e. Audi, BMW, and all they can come out with is "it's Japanese at the end of the day". I mean you can see where they're going=jealousy *


i have to agree with this post my mate(well suppost to be) said what do you want one of them for?he owns an audi an old one at that you could see the jealousy in his face.bmw owners are also very jealous they look the other way or give you dirty looks at the lights i hate people like that still at least i can leave them behind.people in the street are a different matter though they stare, opened mouthed sometimes kids stop playing and just look in awe you feel like a king for a few seconds.


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*agreed all round*

the skyline will never be an audi or BMW in terms of build quality or quality of interior but who gives a shit about that!! soon get bored with that!!

You can see them at the lights, they look over and go oh shite...the M3 drivers are the ones as they are no longer King of the road..ha ha.

was out the other night and an audi TT pulled up along side..2 guys in it.. they looked over smiled and I just laughed at them....
anyway a few lads crossed the road in front on crossing ...one stopped open mouthed all the others bumped into him and they all just poiunted and shouted at the GTR!! "****ing Nismo mate...that is one bad boy car" And they paid zero attention to the audi. Now HOW pissed was the TT hairdresser type!!

Me: I just nodded, revved her up, left the audi for dead at the lights and gave the boys a 6ft flame for their time. 

cheers all round.

RB26 powered and loving it!!


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

*Re: agreed all round*



N15MOW said:


> *the skyline will never be an audi or BMW in terms of build quality or quality of interior but who gives a shit about that!! soon get bored with that!!
> 
> You can see them at the lights, they look over and go oh shite...the M3 drivers are the ones as they are no longer King of the road..ha ha.
> 
> ...


ahh the joys of having such a nice and poweful car....
*walks off and dreams*


----------



## banzai'line (Aug 28, 2002)

*reactions*

i had to post a couple of my experiences too......
when my gts25t was standard it didnt get too much attention but since i had the JUN aero's and 19" rims its gone mad.....
up to now all good (touches wood)....ive had people respect the metal. The best one was when a merc SLK came flying up the outside lane at a red light to find me at the front. He just stared in amazement at my deep front bumper and wheels bigger than the driver and proceeded to pull away VERY slowly until he was behind me as the 2 lanes merged about 100 yrds furthur on.
I have had people drive ACCROSS small round-a-bouts with their necks cranked as far round as possible as i drive away, but the funniest for me was when i saw 2 guys walking on the pavement in opposite directions ...1 tunrned to stare at the rear end while the other looked on also and they bumped into each other square on......that and causing a few people to walk into lamp posts while i was parked are my best experiences....and im loving it......
respect to ALL RB owners.......
Keith


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*SKYLINE LOOKS*

THIS IS WEIRD, ALL I GET WHEN DRIVING ONE OF MY SKYLINES IS ' FICKING HELL, LOOK AT THE SIZE OF THE BLOKES SIDEBURNS, OH YEH, HES IN A SKYLINE'

STRANGE COS WHEN I RIDE MY LAMBRETTA I DONT GET HALF THE LOOKS! SPOSE ITS COS IF MY HELMET


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Helmet?*

Dirk,
Do you have a purple helmet?  

Kind regards,
H


----------



## Luke Emmott (Jan 20, 2002)

*Uh oh!*

H is feeling horny! Watch out Andy!


----------



## Henry (Jul 19, 2001)

*Horny*

Never on a Friday night mate,I`m too knackered Luke.  

"Horny Henry"


----------



## swan (Aug 10, 2002)

I've only actually seen one GTR locally. The guy often takes it to track days. As such it's really unique and attracts a lot of attention. 

WRT to the Scooby, there are a number of individuals that after asking what it is proceed to ask foolish questions like, but is it a Nissan or Honda?


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

Very interesting reading folks. One thing I've noticed with mine is that all the people who wanted to race me when I had my Evo V suddenly don't want to now!

Many comments along the lines of "Nah, they're feckin' monsters, I'll get whipped!"

I'd have to say in 99% of cases the reaction is entirely positive. Quite a few people have came up and asked me about it at petrol stations etc. I guess it is just the rarity factor.

Of the negative comments everyone gets, would you say it's from a particular group?

Like to know if it's just Mercedes owners in general....

Andy T.


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

I think if i saw a GTR owner at a servo i would be too scared to go up to him and chat about his car. He has proberbly had 400000 million ppl ask about it he doesnt need another one.
But if i had one and peopple were asking me i dun think i would mind.


----------



## canman (Jul 7, 2001)

I get heaps of people talking to me in petrol stations and other places about my car and I don't mind at all.

I think you'll find that most people who own GTR's are true enthusiasts and not posers, that's the huge difference between someone who owns a GTR and someone who owns a similar cost European car.

I'm not saying all people who drive european cars of similar value don't love cars, I'm sure they do, but there is still this stigma of spending alot of money on a japanese car for some reason although I think mine was worth every cent !

JMHO

Fraser


----------



## Piggaz (Sep 5, 2002)

Yer but u might get some 1 on a bad day and they dont really wanna be hassled by some guy wanting to know about his car


----------



## Kristan (Oct 16, 2002)

*Best thing is..*

...little kids coming up to you and saying "wow, I've got one of those in Gran Turismo, they're wicked!!"   :smokin:


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

I take back everthing I have said last night I go out for a meal and walk out to the car park to see a little kid straching all the way down my car with a pen knife I chase after him and give him a kicking, I then spent the rest of the night at the police station and I have to go up before the masraigte next monday. Where is the justice in this world


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

*oh dear.......*

Bloody hell,

Bad luck Jodi..........thats terrible, I hope you taught the little bastid a lesson. I cant believe that people do these kinds of thing.

I hope someone breakfluids theyre cars every month when they are old enough to own one.

James


----------



## paul (Oct 13, 2002)

Jodi_the_g said:


> *I take back everthing I have said last night I go out for a meal and walk out to the car park to see a little kid straching all the way down my car with a pen knife I chase after him and give him a kicking, I then spent the rest of the night at the police station and I have to go up before the masraigte next monday. Where is the justice in this world *


damn this justice system is one of the reasons i wanna get out of this country, what happened to the kid?? got away scott free i presume?


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

I pi55ed off now as I might be charged, with something minor but its still a crime. I did give him a thrashing though and the police where sort of on my side


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

OMG 

Be absoloutley certain that he gets charged for carrying an offensive weapon.

Make it plain to the judge that you were scared for your life, seeing as he was using a weapon.


----------



## Jodi_the_g (Oct 11, 2002)

As I was kicking him as hard as I could i was scared for my life


----------



## venners (Aug 3, 2002)

hi all,well done jodi i think you deserve some kind of medal there's no disapline in the country.to many do gooders are spoiling it for the rest of us if i'd have caught him doing it to my car i'd do exactly the same thing, in saudi they'ed cut his hand off for that or he'd get lashes at the very least, british justice what a laugh!


----------



## duka (Oct 6, 2002)

little fcuk-er - was the criminal over 16 ? hope the judge gives him more than the soft community service option.

hope the car can be sorted easily.

Of all the more 'different' cars I've owned I've always had an older 'banger' to take into town and park, just because of the mentality of some people.


----------



## m7law (Jan 16, 2002)

*reactions ...*

I have had interest in my pretty standard r33 vspec from just about every age group. I pulled over into layby once to swap drivers and a couple in their 70s stopped and wound the window down ... he said .. that is a powerful car we watched as you passed us earlier , what is it ? And she told me it was beautiful ... 
I frequently get groups of kids all stopping midflow and just staring openmouthed or waving frantically ... One of my business pnrs was asked by a nun ( yes a nun ! ) what it was and said she would love to go for a drive in it ! 
The looks from numerous porsche bmw and scooby drivers who frequently try to cut me up or at least keep up with me is amusing at times but bleeding annoying at others...
I have had a fair bit of work done to my house of late and there has been a succession of tradesmen around all of whom know what it is but have rarely seen one close up ... They always find the time to say how much they like it or that its their fave car ... sometimes its embarassing ... others its just a talking point ..
All in all ... its a fun thing ..


----------



## Smootster73 (Oct 23, 2001)

*watch those tradesmen...*

I am sure they are good men but trust no one these days.

I had my tyres swapped yesterday and they asked for my address and I just laughed at them. Yeah right mate!!
I have been followed a few times as well so a quick lap of the block, turn around and drive at them soon cures it. Quick bit of right foot then up the road gone.

Glad you like the reactions but it can be a pain sometimes.

NLW


----------



## Jason abz (Oct 3, 2002)

HHmmmm, had an interesting reaction from a brand new evo driver the other day.........proceeded to fly up the lane beside me at a roundabout, try and cut me up by slowing down when i didn`t floor it , then stare wide eyed and angry looking as he went round the next roundabout beside me???? 
Lesson learnt?? No, did a quick u-turn , sat a couple of inches from his rear bumper then absolutely blasted past him at the first piece of dual carraigeway/ drag strip type of roadway.
Didn`t even slow down to see him again or his reaction and all on low boost!!!
Dont usually do this as the reactions normally are like the others read on this thread.
Childish i know but if one dances, one must pay the piper!!!

Jas


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

Jason abz said:


> *...if one dances, one must pay the piper!!!*


Nice expression. :smokin:


----------



## Tobes (Jul 15, 2002)

Jodi_the_g said:


> *I take back everthing I have said last night I go out for a meal and walk out to the car park to see a little kid straching all the way down my car with a pen knife I chase after him and give him a kicking, I then spent the rest of the night at the police station and I have to go up before the masraigte next monday. Where is the justice in this world *



Jodie, only just seen this, that is absolutely un-fcuking-believable, fair play to you, would assume most others would've done the same, I know i would've, the only 'serious' question, is how much force can one reasonably use to protect ones property, if I caught someone doing that, i'd be the same as you, only problem is, not sure a magistrate would see it like that, so that said, if the little cnut had a pen-knife, then i would argue that the force you used was reasonable in that situation, coz you feared for your welfare!
Had mine vandalised, now lives in a garage with magnet sensors on both doors and 2 P.I.R detectors, you couldn't get anywhere near it without setting the alarms off. I now use the car very rarely, when i go out, i take my van, no-one goes near that ! 
So sad that it's come to this, really sympathise with you, and best of luck at the Magistrates, let us know how you got on.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

On a slightly different note..

How do you react to people that flash you when you're driving? I was out yesterday and some people in an oncoming Cavalier flashed me. At first I thought it might be because I knew them, but I didn't recognise them so I can only assume they did it because of the car.

Do you flash back? Wave? Ignore?


----------



## Lolly (Nov 5, 2001)

You should grin your cheekiest grin and wave back, no doubt they are warning you about the police around the corner, the tree blocking the road or just pretending htey know you to say to their mates, yeah i know someone with a Skyline...but I think its only polite to wave back (if its a nova owner just wave the middle finger)


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

*I agree.*

Cheeky grin or stick yer tounge out. 2 reasons.

1. If they know you or just like the car, they'll see your obviously having fun and repect you for it. And tell all their mates down the pub about " that nutter in that minted Skyline".

Or

2. If they are just being an ar53hole, it'll p155 them off no end... 


Andy T.


----------



## Durzel (Dec 5, 2001)

I'd be worried about sticking my tongue out at someone to be honest. I tend to be very passive on the road purely because I don't want it to come back to haunt me!


----------



## Andy T (Aug 31, 2002)

If you're as ugly as me mate it doesn't matter! 

They're usually to busy looking at the wife or the number plate!
(Both are small and perfectly formed....)

 

Andy T.


----------



## LDA (Aug 5, 2002)

*wow lot to read there!*

i dont have a skyline.. but have BIG respect for them! 
I dont think i would ever have one either but thats not cos i dont lile em or think they are bad.. i'm just a nutter in a gtir who is very happy to see other jap cars on the road!
i tend to wave or flash the lights at all jap owners!

as for people that damage other peoples cars!! well i think they should all be shot!! some where that hurts but does not kill! and then left to bleed to death for a few weeks!!! 
i have had 6 cars jap and non jap damaged just cos people are jelous.. well i think that is the reason anyway.. i have never caught anyone doing it.. but if i did.. god help them!

i love cars! i dont care if its a nova (not a fan but...) or a ferrari. you just look and smile! think what u like... but NEVER ever do anything aginst some one's pride and joy! 

the nova boy might have just passed his test and been given that car as a present form his parents.. (my 1st was a renualt 5 campus!! 1.1) he loves his car.. nuff said!! maybe one day he will have a nicer car then me.. so who am i to diss his ride..

my pov

L.


----------

